# Nice Estate Keeper on eBay



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

This is a nice package, even at the $450. buy it now price.
Today, you could spend close to that on a high end walk behind
22” mower. How often do you have an opportunity to get an
articulated tractor, front mounted deck and reel mower plus a snow blower.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4304344173&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Following the Bolens eBay tradition, this tractor is within 50 miles
of a Great Lake and Local Pick-Up Only.

(you would have to loose the cab, it looks ratty)
Remember “If it Looks Good, it Must Be Better”


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

wow that thing is in good condition.
Ryan


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Nice collector piece! That was the first year for the EK.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *(you would have to loose the cab, it looks ratty)
> *


In the dead of winter with swirling snow and cold hitting you from every direction your not going to care how the cab looks as long as it's keeping you warm and dry.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Besides, it might be the only surviving cab on an EK!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by sixchows:
> Besides, it might be the only surviving cab on an EK!


You're probably right ! :furious:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I really like that EK and IMO at $450 it’s a steal.
So today I made some calls to see what it would cost to get
it to Long Island. Best price for moving the tractor and attachments
was $785.00 AHHHHHHGGGGG *#@%!#^*[email protected]
:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 
I’m Ok now.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

$785.00 It'll be cheaper to drive over there and pick it up that seem high for shipping. Well its gone someone bought it.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Was that $785 total or in addition to the $450?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

It’s a CULT
The Bolens Great Lake 50 mile radius Cult.
I believe all of the eBay Bolens tractors are bought and sold and 
then sold over and over again by these same and to these same 
Great Lake Bolens CULT members.


----------

